# Niterider Enduro HID; I'm just not feelin' the love....



## xray_ed (Oct 9, 2004)

I recently picked up one of these from Pricepoint for a great price. They work great. Super bright & last for days (well, 4 hours anyway). Problem is, I'm just not sure I like them.

Here are my issues.

First, the beam is very concentrated. The trails here in the SE tend to be tight & twisty, so I don't usually need to see 100 yards down the trail. This beam seems to have about a 10' diameter at 30'. This would be ok except for issue #2.

The mount pisses me off. Maybe I just haven't figured it out yet, but it won't point down enough to focus the beam in front of me where I need it without riding it way to the front of my helmet, which moves all the weight to the front. This pushes the helmet down in the front. This is made worse by the way headlamp projects way over the front of the mount moving the weight even further to the front. 

The way the headlamp projects forward causes me another problem. since the foam rubber padding under the mount is kind of thick, the mount tends to rock back & forth a bit, causing my little circle of light to jiggle around when riding fast over the bumpy stuff. I have tried several different methods of routing the straps & tightened them down until I worry about breaking my helmet.

Maybe I'm just spoiled by the Jetlites mounting system that I had before. It mounted at the very top of the helmet & was easily adjusted on the fly. If anybody has any suggestions (regarding the lighting situation ) please pass them on. If I can't start feeling' the love for these, they may end up in the classifieds!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I also ordered one of these HID systems since the price was right and out of curiousity and not being able to find any real info on them I e-mailed NightRider about it and here's what they had to say. I'll post up my thoughts when I recieve my light in about 10 days time.

_Hi LyNx!
The Enduro is actually a special light system deal set up a few months ago between NiteRider and its dealers. The idea behind the Enduro is to get people on HID lights at a more affordable price. Among our standard 2006 lineup, the Enduro is closest to the FireStorm system, less the extra hardware for handlebar mounting and a differently shaped battery. In relation to our older-model light systms, the Enduro is most similar to the Storm (same shape battery). The Enduro battery is not of lesser quality than other systems. Actually, it's the same battery as the one used on the FireStorm and Rage--only the cells are arranged differently so it can be more easily stashed in a jersey pocket or hydration pack. Moreover, it's the same battery that powered our top-level lights up to 2006. I hope this info helps!

Best regards,
Richie_


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just wanted to let you all in on my ride groups observation last night. We've been discussing light systems and by chance did a test last night. One in our ride group has a L&M HID light. I have a Planet 10w white halogen and an overvolted 7.2v 15w niterider halogen. At first we thought something was wrong w/ the HID system however, there was no difference in light except the niterider was a more yellow light. We turned off my lights just to make sure the L&M was working properly and it was, blowing away the other lights which were all 10w niteriders or L&M's. However, my lights seemed brighter and not just to me. For reference, the planet is a flood and claims an effective output of 12.5w. Don't know the overvolted output of the niterider however, it's 15w 6v overvolted to 7.2v. It's a spot and actually shines a bright beam, though somewhat yellow in comparison, a good 40 feet down the trail. 

Just wanted you all to know our observations.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*And the point being....?*

Seriously what's the point to your post, some conclusion??? Maybe like my 10W & 15W Halogen's only cost $XXX compared to the L&M HID which costs $XXX ??? Was that what you were getting at, your 2 lights cost less than the HID and are just as bright? 'Cause seriously you have a 10W flood and an over volted (prob pushing closer to 20W) 15W Halogen. I will say the newer Halogen bulbs seem to be better and being closer to white they make seeing much easier, I'll see what my friends 12W White Halogen does compared to my Enduro HID when I get it.



mb323323 said:


> Just wanted to let you all in on my ride groups observation last night. We've been discussing light systems and by chance did a test last night. One in our ride group has a L&M HID light. I have a Planet 10w white halogen and an overvolted 7.2v 15w niterider halogen. At first we thought something was wrong w/ the HID system however, there was no difference in light except the niterider was a more yellow light. We turned off my lights just to make sure the L&M was working properly and it was, blowing away the other lights which were all 10w niteriders or L&M's. However, my lights seemed brighter and not just to me. For reference, the planet is a flood and claims an effective output of 12.5w. Don't know the overvolted output of the niterider however, it's 15w 6v overvolted to 7.2v. It's a spot and actually shines a bright beam, though somewhat yellow in comparison, a good 40 feet down the trail.
> 
> Just wanted you all to know our observations.


----------



## mbmojo (Aug 9, 2004)

I understand the Enduro does not have a 'smart' charger that stops charging when the battery is fully charged. Is that correct?


----------



## xray_ed (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, I sent them back to Pricepoint & they refunded my $ no problem even though I was stepping all over the 30 day garantee. I had been considering the Jet Blast HID but it may have to wait til next year. Somebody busted out the back window on my truck & I also taco'ed my front wheel in last weekend's race. There went the Jets!

I also may wait until next year to upgrade because of all the talk about LED. That may be the way to go!


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

mbmojo said:


> I understand the Enduro does not have a 'smart' charger that stops charging when the battery is fully charged. Is that correct?


!
I certainly hope not...I've had mine for a few months and generally it is left on the charger, after the green light comes on. Works perfectly , though I never run more than 2 hours at night. It has so far outlasted me at night..
CDT


----------



## Johnny Hair Boy (Jul 11, 2004)

I perfer the forward mounting. It provides better clearence and a better angle for the beam. If the weight of the light is causing problems with your helmet I think your helmet is not a good fit for you. As far as the beam goes nite rider has 2 diferent bulbs one has a very narrow beem and the other is much wider. The wider one puts out a enough flood .


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Hmmm*



LyNx said:


> Seriously what's the point to your post, some conclusion??? Maybe like my 10W & 15W Halogen's only cost $XXX compared to the L&M HID which costs $XXX ??? Was that what you were getting at, your 2 lights cost less than the HID and are just as bright? 'Cause seriously you have a 10W flood and an over volted (prob pushing closer to 20W) 15W Halogen. I will say the newer Halogen bulbs seem to be better and being closer to white they make seeing much easier, I'll see what my friends 12W White Halogen does compared to my Enduro HID when I get it.


HID lights are nice lights, best on the market right now. We were simply curious as most of us are riding w/ older lights and are in need of an upgrade. And yes, cost is a concern, especially when you are paying a mortgage, kids schools and all associated, etc. I'm sure there are many on this board that understand this. Have fun w/ your new Enduro.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

mbmojo said:


> I understand the Enduro does not have a 'smart' charger that stops charging when the battery is fully charged. Is that correct?


NR response to my/your query...

*Yes, it comes with the 13.2v smart fast charger.
Thank you,
Davilynn*


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Actually sorry just wasn't sure what the point was and I'm a bit cranky before I've finshed my morning cup of tea. Was actually quite interesting to read and all I wanted to know was what did the HID system cost compared to the 2 Halogen's? I don't have kids, mortage etc, but I know about the penny pinchin' and it hurt to pull the trigger on a $270 light  Wouldn't tell any normal people I know that I paid that for a light and "that's cheap" for a HID.



mb323323 said:


> HID lights are nice lights, best on the market right now. We were simply curious as most of us are riding w/ older lights and are in need of an upgrade. And yes, cost is a concern, especially when you are paying a mortgage, kids schools and all associated, etc. I'm sure there are many on this board that understand this. Have fun w/ your new Enduro.


Thanks for the heads up C'Dale Toney I know that was one of the rumors going around as to the low price, but it seems it's only the few accessories and different battery configuration that are different.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

LyNx said:


> Actually sorry just wasn't sure what the point was and I'm a bit cranky before I've finshed my morning cup of tea. Was actually quite interesting to read and all I wanted to know was what did the HID system cost compared to the 2 Halogen's? I don't have kids, mortage etc, but I know about the penny pinchin' and it hurt to pull the trigger on a $270 light  Wouldn't tell any normal people I know that I paid that for a light and "that's cheap" for a HID.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up C'Dale Toney I know that was one of the rumors going around as to the low price, but it seems it's only the few accessories and different battery configuration that are different.


No problem. The Planet is available on e-bay for $55.00. A nice light for the money. The 15w Niterider head unit was given to me and I put together my own battery for about $35. I used D cells to give me 3 hrs run time however, it's over 3 lbs. Cheap but very heavy compared to an HID. By the way, nice score on the Enduro.

MB


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*King of unfair.......*

........to count something as free even though it's given to you doing a comparisson like that, you have to say it costs $XXX when new to be fare - but yeah free is very cheap and nice . So did you have to do anything fancy to your halogen to over volt it? Reason I ask is I have a 10 or 12W Halogen right now and will prob keep it to light up the immediate forground depending on how the ENduro's patern is or I may give it to my Bro. Either way it has "dimmed" over the 2 years I've had it and I believe that partially is from the battery.



mb323323 said:


> No problem. The Planet is available on e-bay for $55.00. A nice light for the money. The 15w Niterider head unit was given to me and I put together my own battery for about $35. I used D cells to give me 3 hrs run time however, it's over 3 lbs. Cheap but very heavy compared to an HID. By the way, nice score on the Enduro.
> 
> MB


----------



## Chewieez (Oct 10, 2004)

Look at the Trail Tech HID system, direct from Trail Tech (not batteryspace).

The mount is a little annoying b/c it doesn't swivel, but the light pattern for the Spot is Great!! It punches down the trail, but it also is wide enough to cover the edges well. 

The price is right too at about $210 for a 13W HID with a ni-cad battery that gives 3.5-3.75 hours.

I'm currently looking into doing some dremeling to a JET swivel mount to work with the TT.


----------



## vibiker (Jan 30, 2004)

Chewieez said:


> I'm currently looking into doing some dremeling to a JET swivel mount to work with the TT.


Keep us posted.

Once again, amazing how the M/C industry can produce stuff at a much cheaper cost then bicycle companies.:madman:


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Just to bump this up and ask if any of these owners experienced the 1 hour charge and subsiquent burn time when they first got their light? Seems there's a few people who have experienced this (myself also for the charge haven't run it long enough to die yet=about 45 mins so far). Any feedback would be appreciated, NR s saying something about this being normal with a new battery.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*Changing Light Colour, is it normal??*

OK so people who have posted here own this light and have experience, I don't. I have the Enduro bar mounted using the universal NR bar mount and finally got to get in a decent length ride on some mixed surfaces. When I'm on smooth road the colour of the beam is a greeny/blue, but if I get into some bump son the road or on the trail it starts to flicker to a more magenta'ish colour cast - kinda like when it's starting up. ..... IS this normal for HID's, is it "breaking in"? Any advice help would be appreciated.


----------



## clubmonki (Apr 20, 2004)

*Niterider stepps up CS for my prob*

so I ask the CS guy, "this is the second light I got from Price Point with the same problem: it won't even charge the battery even thought the charger is lighting up" so he says "we can send you a working one then you send back the busted one, or try a 48 HOUR TRICKLE CHARGE" so I opted on the 1st option and plan on kicking the charge when I get home. I look foward to trying the light out.. why wont' MTBR.com put up a product review for this light?


----------



## suvlako (Feb 5, 2008)

*Enuro lights*

Gentlemen(and ladies...if any),

I will start by saying that I just bought a second enduro on ebay for get this... $119 shipped to my door and Brand spanking new. NO ********! That said it may be some chinese knock off but I seriously doubt it as it had the NR tape to seal the box and when compared to the other one that I own, it was dead nuts exactly the same. The other caveat is that it might have been hotter than a firework on the fourth of July in Az. Moral compass aside, that is a great deal and other deals like that do come around.

I love my lights and I love them for one reason and one reason only. VALUE. You get a lot of light for a lot less. People that want to complain about this and that are either whiners or they are filthy stinking loaded and never have ridden with a shitty halogen. My household income is close to $200k but when you add up bikes, helmets, packs, tools, shoes, shorts etc, etc(times two for the wife). It adds up quick and saving a hundred bucks matters!

Now I know there are nicer and more ergonomically friendly lights ut there. There may even be brighter lights out there. But someone argue this point. Can you buy a better light for the price anywhere? I don't think so.... In short, I love my light and I love it even more when it costs me $119 shipped to my door.


----------



## ChainSlapper (Apr 4, 2008)

How much brighter are the HID's over the twin led nightriders? Just curious as my twins are in real bad shape.

Tx


----------



## bearburrell (Jun 13, 2006)

The Niterider Enduro is sick! I live in Stockholm Sweden, the trails are very technical but extremely flowing in the daylight. When it's dark and wet it's more tricky. You need to see what you're dealing with and what's coming up. This light works great. If the angle isn't right, roll up some duct tape and shove under the bracket. I'm sure there are better, but for the coin I've had a really good experience with a number of rides with it.


----------



## jlang002 (Jan 10, 2005)

If you're concerned about the awful helmet mount for niterider, I picked up one that allows you to sit the light more towards the middle of your helmet. Took care of my main gripe with their mounting system...dug the front of my helmet into my forehead. I think this is a link to it on aebike. http://aebike.com/page.cfm?PageID=30&action=details&sku=LT9254
-jon


----------



## 02Slayer (Mar 5, 2004)

The Enduro is pretty bright, and lasts about 2 rides on a charge for me, total run time of about four hours. Its what I use to judge my LED lights in terms of brightness. When I ride with other people, the Enduro is usually right up there in brightness, so I use that as a standard. 
Plus, it was given to me brand new, which makes the deal-factor off the charts.
I do prefer the LED color, but for free, I love the Enduro.


----------



## AZDesertRat (Sep 5, 2007)

I just bought this light and, although I have no complaints after my first ride with it, I just have nothing to compare it to. The LED's that I looked at that were comparable in price weren't even close in terms of brightness and width of the actual beam. I paid $230 for the light and now I'm wondering if there is another option in that price range that would be better. So far I'm happy with the light, although the battery is a bit heavy. I got the NiHM battery instead of the Li-Ion because, while heavier, it offers 4 hours of burn time vs. the 2.5 hours of burn time that the Li-Ion battery provides.


----------



## prooperator (Jan 31, 2007)

*no problems except!*

I have my enduro for 2yrs with no problems except when you turn it on. It takes a couple pushes of the button to turn the light on. Don't know what the deal is but it has never failed to come-just take a few times.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Since the thread has been brought back up, thought I'd share my lng termthoughts .

Have now had my NR Enduro for 2.25 years and it is still working well, but have the same problem as you with getting it turned on. It was my main light up until prob early last year when I also got a Cateye Triple Shot, which with the LEDs didn't present the burn out risk the HID did, so it became my go to light.

When i first got the Triple Shot and compared it to the HID it was pretty close in brightness, but not quite. Well fast forward a year and the TS isn't working because a short in the cable and I've pulled back out the Enduro and was blown away by it's brighteness - mayb be the TS having a bad connection wasn't getting proper power and got dimmer, not sure. But man the first ride back I once again had the brightest light on the ride  Other had the new MiNewt2 and the HID still was kicking ass.



prooperator said:


> I have my enduro for 2yrs with no problems except when you turn it on. It takes a couple pushes of the button to turn the light on. Don't know what the deal is but it has never failed to come-just take a few times.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*Update on multiple false starts*

Just wanted to once again update this thread after no using my Enduro again. The PITA about having to press it on a couple times before it actual lights I think is due to the 3ft extension that it comes with. I think that over time using the extension the wires inside become stretched andthe contacts get dirty and this is the weak link in the chain. My puppy "kindly" chewed on the end of the extension for me causing me to only be able to use the head directly to the battery and since this change I haven't had to do more than press once for light from my Enduro.



prooperator said:


> I have my enduro for 2yrs with no problems except when you turn it on. It takes a couple pushes of the button to turn the light on. Don't know what the deal is but it has never failed to come-just take a few times.


----------



## bradders1979 (Dec 6, 2006)

Just to add....I've had mine for approx 18 months now. I had to RMA it after 1 ride, since then has been working flawlessly.
The light output does not seem as bright as it was initially. I have put maybe 150 hours on it, with approx 70 starts.
I was looking at the cost of a new bulb....oh my gosh £110 in the UK!!!!!! Might just go LED when it finally goes!

Brad


----------



## SlickOne (Oct 7, 2007)

bradders1979 said:


> Just to add....I've had mine for approx 18 months now. I had to RMA it after 1 ride, since then has been working flawlessly.
> The light output does not seem as bright as it was initially. I have put maybe 150 hours on it, with approx 70 starts.
> I was looking at the cost of a new bulb....oh my gosh £110 in the UK!!!!!! Might just go LED when it finally goes!
> 
> Brad


 Just wanted to add that mine has worked GREAT for the last 3 years. I purchased a handlebar mount for the light and it works superb.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

WOW, resurected old thread  Thought I'd say, mine is still going strong and this is about 4 years old. battery's as heavy as hell compared to the modern LiIon ones, but other than that it's bright as heck and kicking.


SlickOne said:


> Just wanted to add that mine has worked GREAT for the last 3 years. I purchased a handlebar mount for the light and it works superb.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

*Rad!*



LyNx said:


> WOW, resurected old thread  Thought I'd say, mine is still going strong and this is about 4 years old. battery's as heavy as hell compared to the modern LiIon ones, but other than that it's bright as heck and kicking.


That is amazing, I have rarely seen a thread this old get revived, awesome! It's cool that your Enduro is still kicking, I was working at NiteRider when we released that system.

Anywho...I work for BajaDesigns these days and just in case you'd like to upgrade to one of the new LED systems, we have a $100 credit trade in deal on either the Strykr or Strykr Pro system. Contact me at [email protected] if you'd like more info.

Either way have fun out there!


----------



## my51isfast (Sep 16, 2008)

I have this light in the Li-Ion version. It has been well used and well taken care of. I am actually selling it on ebay and firmly believe it will give the next user a ton of great rides!


----------



## Throttlejockey (Mar 24, 2006)

My battery is having connection issues. Anyone ever swap out to a li-ion one.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Can't do it according to NR  I e-mailed them and asked them that very same question because of how heavy the NiCad battery is and they said no, but maybe someone who knows electronics could do different.


Throttlejockey said:


> My battery is having connection issues. Anyone ever swap out to a li-ion one.


----------



## Throttlejockey (Mar 24, 2006)

Funny thing is mine is the original Storm 2.0 that came out before they changed the name to the Enduro. 

I ended up trying another ext cord for the light and it fixed the issue. I don't remember when I got this light but it has to be at least 5 years or more. Never replaced a bulb either. Too bad they don't make them anymore.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yeah, my extension didn't last too long either and had me thinking something was wrong with my light too, but once I ditched the extension it's worked fine ever since. Would love to see them come out with a Li-Ion battery for it, would def consider buying one for it once it didn't cost as much as a new light.



Throttlejockey said:


> Funny thing is mine is the original Storm 2.0 that came out before they changed the name to the Enduro.
> 
> I ended up trying another ext cord for the light and it fixed the issue. I don't remember when I got this light but it has to be at least 5 years or more. Never replaced a bulb either. Too bad they don't make them anymore.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Why couldn't you replace the battery with a lithium set? If it puts out the same voltage, why would it matter?


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

Jim311 said:


> Why couldn't you replace the battery with a lithium set? If it puts out the same voltage, why would it matter?


Most of the NR HIDs used an 11 cell nimh pack. Fully charged the voltage maxes out in the upper 14 volt range. A 4 cell li-ion pack is 16.8 volts fully charged. It's too much voltage for the electronics in the light head to handle. The voltage on a 3-cell li-ion pack is too low. I've use a 4 cell pack with a voltage regulator before, but that's a lot of trouble and expense.


----------



## linger (Nov 10, 2010)

MtbMacgyver said:


> Most of the NR HIDs used an 11 cell nimh pack. Fully charged the voltage maxes out in the upper 14 volt range. A 4 cell li-ion pack is 16.8 volts fully charged. It's too much voltage for the electronics in the light head to handle. The voltage on a 3-cell li-ion pack is too low. I've use a 4 cell pack with a voltage regulator before, but that's a lot of trouble and expense.


I ran into that same dilemma when a friend brought in his old NR. With Li-Ion, I though it was either too much or too little voltage. I though about building up a 4 cell lithium phosphate, but the weight/capacity was no better than NIMh. Just for kicks, I went ahead and handed over a 3 cell li-ion to try out and a new charger to go along with it. It actually worked very well despite the lower voltage and that surprised both of us. He used it for a couple of months before the stock connector failed.


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

linger said:


> I ran into that same dilemma when a friend brought in his old NR. With Li-Ion, I though it was either too much or too little voltage. I though about building up a 4 cell lithium phosphate, but the weight/capacity was no better than NIMh. Just for kicks, I went ahead and handed over a 3 cell li-ion to try out and a new charger to go along with it. It actually worked very well despite the lower voltage and that surprised both of us. He used it for a couple of months before the stock connector failed.


It'll run on a lower voltage, but Welch Allyn says in the datasheets for the HID ballast that it's not recommended. It'll shorten the life of the ballast. That also mirrors my personal experience with my custom HID lights that use the same ballast. Now if you're trying to squeeze just a little more life out of the system you may not care. It won't kill it immediately.


----------

